# How to keep stacked psd and original file in the original spot on film strip?



## Danagordon (Apr 5, 2015)

When I save my photoshop file back into LR (edit in PS from LR, then save in PS), the psd file along with my original file are relocated at the end of my filmstrip (or gallery). I then have to drag these files back to it's original chronological location.

How do I save it so these files are not moved and yet still stacked together?

Thanks


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 6, 2015)

Try changing your Sort Order in your Tool Bar [ T ]. You likely have it set to Edited Time or some other instead of Capture Time or File Name


----------



## Modesto Vega (Apr 6, 2015)

RikkFlohr said:


> Try changing your Sort Order in your Tool Bar [ T ]. You likely have it set to Edited Time or some other instead of Capture Time or File Name


I think you are right but I also think Adobe changed something or there is an OS dependency. I have also experienced this, but only with some of my photos but and not will all. Would love to know the aswer.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 6, 2015)

There are a couple of things that can throw the ideal "see it stacked alongside the original in the same position" process out of kilter. Rikk's already mentioned one, i.e. the wronf sort order, the other is when working from a filtered selection that would preclude the returned file from being included in that filtered selection, e.g. filtering on raw file-type would prevent a Tidd/PSD appearing back in the selection.


----------



## Danagordon (Apr 7, 2015)

I changed sort order to "capture time". It worked! Thanks!!!!!  (side note: it didn't work at first. It didn't stack even though stacking was selected...  I guess LR has a mind of its own)


----------

